# Nuovo Forum = Vecchio Forum



## Non Registrato (4 Settembre 2012)

Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.


no. Non è tutto come prima.
ora ci sono altri nick che nulla sanno e nulla gliene frega.
Questi nick, me compresa, semplicemente fanno altro.
Postano da altre parti.
E aspettano che passi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.


E tu da ospite come sai ste cose?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tu non capisci un cazzo.
Se tu avessi studiato conosceresti la forma ciclica inaugurata mirabilmente da Franz Liszt.
Ascolta con attenzione quest'opera e sentirai il continuo ritorno a sè stessi.
Certe dinamiche si ripetono: perchè sono quelle tipiche degli umani.
Non ti piace qui?
Levati più che in pressia dai coglioni.
Che tanto mi sa che ORA 99% del forum...
Se ne frega di certe questioni...che mantenevano in vita il vecchio.
Non ci sarà nessuna restaurazione dell'anciem regime...
Perchè il cammino dall'oligarchia e l'aristocrazia del forum si è evoluto alla democrazia.

Osserva come si modificano i temi...

[video=youtube;omnmj-RHm8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omnmj-RHm8s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. Non è tutto come prima.
> ora ci sono altri nick che nulla sanno e nulla gliene frega.
> Questi nick, me compresa, semplicemente fanno altro.
> Postano da altre parti.
> E aspettano che passi.


Ti approvo miele...e salutami latte!:smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti approvo miele...e salutami latte!:smile:


slurp!


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" *come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.*


chi è costui?
nomi e cognomi per favore...altrimenti quello che dici non vale un cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. *E nessuno reagisce*. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.


Io dovrei reagire? Ma perché? Sul serio? E tu chi sei per chiederlo? Sei anonimo e da ospite fai domande e assunzioni di fatti che solo i vecchi possono sapere, vecchi, che tu critichi e lodi allo stesso modo come apprezzi e disprezzi i nuovi. Caro anonimo estimatore di forum moderati ... non è che per puro caso cercavi 'na poltrona da scaldare? Di quelle abbiamo fatto un bel fuoco molto tempo fa, spiacente.

Come si porgono i porci nella speranza di trovare un porcile da porchi, ormai e sogno di pochi. Non è venuto un gran ché ma mi alleno. Intanto però mi sono divertito. Buona sera, caro anonimo


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io dovrei reagire? Ma perché? Sul serio? E tu chi sei per chiederlo? Sei anonimo e da ospite fai domande e assunzioni di fatti che solo i vecchi possono sapere, vecchi, che tu critichi e lodi allo stesso modo come apprezzi e disprezzi i nuovi. Caro anonimo estimatore di forum moderati ... non è che per puro caso cercavi 'na poltrona da scaldare? Di quelle abbiamo fatto un bel fuoco molto tempo fa, spiacente.
> 
> Come si porgono i porci nella speranza di trovare un porcile da porchi, ormai e sogno di pochi. Non è venuto un gran ché ma mi alleno. Intanto però mi sono divertito. Buona sera, caro anonimo


:umile:


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.


E' alteresi interessante dire che i porci comodi a cui ti riferisci sono ubicati nella sezione "amore e sesso" del forum. una sezione inibita ai non registrati.....
e ci si domanda...come fa un non registrato a leggere in una sezione dove solo i registrati possono leggere?

*BUMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!
*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.



ma allora tu come mai non hai ripreso il vecchio nick?
per capire


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma allora tu come mai non hai ripreso il vecchio nick?
> per capire


non ha mai avuto un imene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non ha mai avuto un imene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



è un maschio!
problema risolto


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.


e tu vieni a scrivere tutto questo da non registrato?
come a dire "da che pulpito..."
che pena


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Cambiare tutto affinché nulla cambi fingendo che tutto sia cambiato. Vecchio schema ancora attualissimo. E il nuovo gruppo dirigente, esattamente uguale al precedente - arrogante, petulante, severo solo con gli estranei ma protettivo con i simpatizzanti - si infervora immediatamente: basta mettere in discussione il loro habitat, l'unico in cui essi sono qualcosa. E il peggio e' lasciato libero di esprimersi benché bannato  e nonostante le proprie rassicurazioni di non voler tornare qui. Un sito per incontri ammantato da forum e un piccolo regno virtuale gestito da pochi che spadroneggiano.


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cambiare tutto affinché nulla cambi fingendo che tutto sia cambiato. Vecchio schema ancora attualissimo. E il nuovo gruppo dirigente, esattamente uguale al precedente - arrogante, petulante, severo solo con gli estranei ma protettivo con i simpatizzanti - si infervora immediatamente: basta mettere in discussione il loro habitat, l'unico in cui essi sono qualcosa. E il peggio e' lasciato libero di esprimersi benché bannato  e nonostante le proprie rassicurazioni di non voler tornare qui. Un sito per incontri ammantato da forum e un piccolo regno virtuale gestito da pochi che spadroneggiano.


fatti riconoscere
firmati

un sito per incontri mi sembra un po' esagerato
perché chi vuole lasciare assolutamente separato il forum dalla vita reale, come me, è liberissimo di farlo


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

ecchemminchia però!

non si può tirare il sasso e ritirare la mano

a me la voce di alcuni utenti storici manca
Amoremio e MK per esempio...

non si può venire qui a parlare di gattopardismo senza avere nemmeno il coraggio di firmarsi
non c'è discussione così
non è democratico


appunto


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E' alteresi interessante dire che i porci comodi a cui ti riferisci sono ubicati nella sezione "amore e sesso" del forum. una sezione inibita ai non registrati.....
> e ci si domanda...come fa un non registrato a leggere in una sezione dove solo i registrati possono leggere?
> 
> *BUMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!
> *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


MISTERO :mago:


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.


PROT!!!!

sei sprecato qua....

hai un futuro come stimolatore de colon pigri e svojati...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2012)

Non registrato, ciao  in pratica stai descrivendo una delle tante motivazioni che, mi hanno fatto decidere di andarmene.

Ed ho appena letto qualche 3D dove dei nuovi, uno attaccato da me, ( e me ne sono pentito) uno attaccato da tutti, per quanto questo o questa abbia detto la sua opinione, e nel contesto della sua opinione dove scriveva quel terrone etc, è stato preso di mira per la sua frase, e come sempre accade leggono soltanto quello che gli conviene leggere, ma la sua protesta non servirà a nulla, perchè esiste soltanto l'espressione terrone in quelle righe.

Ma è inutile spiegare, è inutile polemizzare, credo infatti che qua molti dei vecchi davvero strumentalizzano. Chi tramite il loro falso snobismo, chi con altro, chi legge questi con simpatia è perchè non ha capito che gioco stanno a giocare questi. 

Ma chi sa davvero leggerli vede oltre, e ne avrei di esempi da scrivere, una tra le tante è quella di Minerva nei confronti di Tebe, dove vedere Minerva strisciare le sue battute, e vedere Tebe che riesce in qualsiasi modo a farla incazzare è fantastico.

Minerva toglici mano e punta qualche altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cambiare tutto affinché nulla cambi fingendo che tutto sia cambiato. Vecchio schema ancora attualissimo. E il nuovo gruppo dirigente, esattamente uguale al precedente - arrogante, petulante, severo solo con gli estranei ma protettivo con i simpatizzanti - si infervora immediatamente: basta mettere in discussione il loro habitat, l'unico in cui essi sono qualcosa. E il peggio e' lasciato libero di esprimersi benché bannato  e nonostante le proprie rassicurazioni di non voler tornare qui. Un sito per incontri ammantato da forum e un piccolo regno virtuale gestito da pochi che spadroneggiano.


Mi sono stufato pure io,ormai vengo di rado e non scrivo quasi piu'..ma non per questo critico,sai non ci obbliga nessuno a venire qua'.quanto a sito per incontri..non mi risulta,e se lo dico io e'vero.


----------



## exStermy (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non registrato, ciao  in pratica stai descrivendo una delle tante motivazioni che, mi hanno fatto decidere di andarmene.
> 
> Ed ho appena letto qualche 3D dove dei nuovi, uno attaccato da me, ( e me ne sono pentito) uno attaccato da tutti, per quanto questo o questa abbia detto la sua opinione, e nel contesto della sua opinione dove scriveva quel terrone etc, è stato preso di mira per la sua frase, e come sempre accade leggono soltanto quello che gli conviene leggere, ma la sua protesta non servirà a nulla, perchè esiste soltanto l'espressione terrone in quelle righe.
> 
> ...


e' ufficiale....sei troppo cojone...

manco in un forum te cagheno...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non registrato, ciao  in pratica stai descrivendo una delle tante motivazioni che, mi hanno fatto decidere di andarmene.
> 
> Ed ho appena letto qualche 3D dove dei nuovi, uno attaccato da me, ( e me ne sono pentito) uno attaccato da tutti, per quanto questo o questa abbia detto la sua opinione, e nel contesto della sua opinione dove scriveva quel terrone etc, è stato preso di mira per la sua frase, e come sempre accade leggono soltanto quello che gli conviene leggere, ma la sua protesta non servirà a nulla, perchè esiste soltanto l'espressione terrone in quelle righe.
> 
> ...



e dai non te ne andare :triste:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. Non è tutto come prima.
> ora ci sono altri nick che nulla sanno e nulla gliene frega.
> Questi nick, me compresa, semplicemente fanno altro.
> Postano da altre parti.
> E aspettano che passi.


infatti a me del vecchio non me ne può fregar de meno..io guardo avanti e adoro la Tebuccia :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cambiare tutto affinché nulla cambi fingendo che tutto sia cambiato. Vecchio schema ancora attualissimo. E il nuovo gruppo dirigente, esattamente uguale al precedente - arrogante, petulante, severo solo con gli estranei ma protettivo con i simpatizzanti - si infervora immediatamente: basta mettere in discussione il loro habitat, l'unico in cui essi sono qualcosa. E il peggio e' lasciato libero di esprimersi benché bannato  e nonostante le proprie rassicurazioni di non voler tornare qui. Un sito per incontri ammantato da forum e un piccolo regno virtuale gestito da pochi che spadroneggiano.


Io non c'ero nel vecchio forum, ma leggendo lo scannatoio direi che le cose sono cambiate e molto.

Sito di incontri dici?
Io non ho questa percezione, anche perchè non mi broccola praticamente nessuno, ma forse è l'intenzione che conta.
Io non sono entrata per broccolare, ma per scrivere e confrontarmi quindi..magari altri sono entrati per quello e allora...

Però...ri dico.
Io non ho  la percezione di un sito spadroneggiato da pochi.
Anzi...proprio io, che sono stata una specie di sorvegliata speciale appena sono entrata, ho goduto da subito di libertà, nonostante il clima non fosse serenissimo. 

Sul resto non metto becco.
Leggo e mi faccio le mie idee, come tutti i nuovi che non hanno vissuto la guerra nucleare tradinet


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> infatti a me del vecchio non me ne può fregar de meno..io guardo avanti e adoro la Tebuccia :inlove:



eccolo.
tanto per smentire che non è un sito di broccolaggio:mrgreen:

ciao battiatuccio. Mi sono appena svegliata.
Sto facendo la pigrona:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eccolo.
> tanto per smentire che non è un sito di broccolaggio:mrgreen:
> 
> ciao battiatuccio. Mi sono appena svegliata.
> Sto facendo la pigrona:mrgreen::mrgreen:


alle 9:30???...spero che i felinastri ti accolgano ad unghiate.......


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E' alteresi interessante dire che i porci comodi a cui ti riferisci sono ubicati nella sezione "amore e sesso" del forum. una sezione inibita ai non registrati.....
> e ci si domanda...come fa un non registrato a leggere in una sezione dove solo i registrati possono leggere?
> 
> *BUMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!
> *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


come hai fatto tu e molti altri, non è difficile


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

qello che è successo ieri non c'entra nula con il nuovo e il vecchio, solo con le dinamiche del gruppo , del noi e del voi che aborro.
la confidenza toglie la riverenza:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eccolo.
> tanto per smentire che non è un sito di broccolaggio:mrgreen:
> 
> ciao battiatuccio. Mi sono appena svegliata.
> Sto facendo la pigrona:mrgreen::mrgreen:


buongiorno dolcezza  eccoti la colazione.a letto......(.magari:mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> alle 9:30???...spero che i felinastri ti accolgano ad unghiate.......


...:mrgreen:

Ciao vate....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...:mrgreen:
> 
> Ciao vate....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


come ti permetti????grrrrrrrrrrrrr....ti perdono solo perche'ho appena avuto inaspettata telefonata di ben 25 min.ahahahhahha..era la futura''stagista''.. resti tra di noi..non la sentivo da 2mesi!!chissa'....mi ha alzato il morale,mi attende una sfida dura.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> E' alteresi interessante dire che i porci comodi a cui ti riferisci sono ubicati nella sezione "amore e sesso" del forum. una sezione inibita ai non registrati.....
> e ci si domanda...come fa un non registrato a leggere in una sezione dove solo i registrati possono leggere?
> 
> *BUMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!
> *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Magari ha fatto come Merovingio no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come ti permetti????grrrrrrrrrrrrr....ti perdono solo perche'ho appena avuto inaspettata telefonata di ben 25 min.ahahahhahha..era la futura''stagista''.. resti tra di noi..non la sentivo da 2mesi!!chissa'....mi ha alzato il morale,mi attende una sfida dura.


Mi raccomando...stai in carampana...eh?
E se le acque si fan cattive...ci penso io a lei...ok?
Settembre...si vendemmia!


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come ti permetti????grrrrrrrrrrrrr....ti perdono solo perche'ho appena avuto inaspettata telefonata di ben 25 min.ahahahhahha..era la futura''stagista''.. resti tra di noi..non la sentivo da 2mesi!!chissa'....mi ha alzato il morale,mi attende una sfida dura.


sei il Vate del sesso!!!!
Certo che mi perdoni, alla fine sono la tua preferita!

Anche io sto in caccia di uno stagista...dura sfida anche la mia. Fa il prezioso.

Forza Vate, ce la faremo!

E chi ci resiste?????
:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non c'ero nel vecchio forum, ma leggendo lo scannatoio direi che le cose sono cambiate e molto.
> 
> Sito di incontri dici?
> Io non ho questa percezione, anche perchè non mi broccola praticamente nessuno, ma forse è l'intenzione che conta.
> ...



mi permetto

è un falso mito, come l'età dell'oro al contrario
nemmeno io c'ero nel periodo in cui, a quanto pare e viene raccontato, esplodevano i fuochi d'artificio ogni tre per due

qua si sta, si legge, si scrive e a volte si litiga: TUTTI o quasi, a seconda della propria indole, come nella vita


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari ha fatto come Merovingio no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ammazza che figura di merda mi hai fatto fare...non uscirò più di casa....povero cicciobello ahahahah


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi raccomando...stai in carampana...eh?
> E se le acque si fan cattive...ci penso io a lei...ok?
> Settembre...si vendemmia!


così l'angelo coglierà la vigna
nel tino dell'ira
lì li pigerà,
lì li vendemmierà
finchè il sangue arrivi fino al morso


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei il Vate del sesso!!!!
> Certo che mi perdoni, alla fine sono la tua preferita!
> 
> Anche io sto in caccia di uno stagista...dura sfida anche la mia. Fa il prezioso.
> ...


non commento........

la tua e'facile,non devi convincere una persona che all'atto pratico non ha mai tradito,immagino...ahahahah non vedo l'ora di beccarla,mi divertiro'troppo.

Tebastra,se ci va male ci ''mettiamo assieme''??hai visto mai che..........aaahahahhahh


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Personalmente questo forum mi sta aiutando molto, e non mi sta broccolando nessuno che è una cosa... davvero... che mi manda in bestia! :mexican:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Personalmente questo forum mi sta aiutando molto, e non mi sta broccolando* nessuno *che è una cosa... davvero... che mi manda in bestia! :mexican:


cerchi un uomo?:mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cerchi un uomo?:mrgreen:


Intendevo nessun essere umano , non sono pronto per altre specie!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Intendevo nessun essere umano , non sono pronto per altre specie!


quindi uomo o donna è indifferente:carneval:
scusa ma sono in fase kreti stamattina


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi uomo o donna è indifferente:carneval:
> scusa ma sono in fase kreti stamattina



perchè, i maschi sono esseri umani?:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè, i maschi sono esseri umani?:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi uomo o donna è indifferente:carneval:
> scusa ma sono in fase kreti stamattina



 stamattina?........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non commento........
> 
> la tua e'facile,non devi convincere una persona che all'atto pratico non ha mai tradito,immagino...ahahahah non vedo l'ora di beccarla,mi divertiro'troppo.
> 
> Tebastra,se ci va male *ci ''mettiamo assieme''??hai visto mai che...*.......aaahahahhahh


guarda...quasi quasi...alla fine non dobbiamo nemmeno starcela a raccontare no?

Magari davvero siamo la coppia di amanti ideali.
Mmmmhhhhh.......

flapflap


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Personalmente questo forum mi sta aiutando molto, e non mi sta broccolando nessuno che è una cosa... davvero... che mi manda in bestia! :mexican:


sei fottuto.
E' un pò che ti marco sul forum e non mi convinci.
Quel sorrisetto lì secondo me...

Adesso ti broccolo io.










Ritieniti in pericolo:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè, i maschi sono esseri umani?:rotfl:


hai ragione :umile:



battiato63 ha detto:


> stamattina?........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


:bleble:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cerchi un uomo?:mrgreen:


un maschio semmai..   Uomo e tutt'altra cosa :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè, i maschi sono esseri umani?:rotfl:


Fino a 15 anni


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai ragione :umile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2012)

*Io*

Io sono un angelo,con l'anima sporca,e le ali bruciate!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

:updue:





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io dovrei reagire? Ma perché? Sul serio? E tu chi sei per chiederlo? Sei anonimo e da ospite fai domande e assunzioni di fatti che solo i vecchi possono sapere, vecchi, che tu critichi e lodi allo stesso modo come apprezzi e disprezzi i nuovi. Caro anonimo estimatore di forum moderati ... non è che per puro caso cercavi 'na poltrona da scaldare? Di quelle abbiamo fatto un bel fuoco molto tempo fa, spiacente.
> 
> Come si porgono i porci nella speranza di trovare un porcile da porchi, ormai e sogno di pochi. Non è venuto un gran ché ma mi alleno. Intanto però mi sono divertito. Buona sera, caro anonimo


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei fottuto.
> E' un pò che ti marco sul forum e non mi convinci.
> Quel sorrisetto lì secondo me...
> 
> ...


Sono imbroccolabile, ho una corazza di misoginia mista a cattiveria e un cannone moralizzatore.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono un angelo,con l'anima sporca,e le ali bruciate!




siamo in due fratè....:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ammazza che figura di merda mi hai fatto fare...non uscirò più di casa....povero cicciobello ahahahah


Noi e uso il plurale majestatis che mi viene dalla mia nobiltà, abbiamo ragioni di credere che ceck non sia affatto un clone di Chiara Matraini...
Incredibile che l'utente più clonato della storia accusi un neoutente di queste cose...
Ipocritaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come ti permetti????grrrrrrrrrrrrr....ti perdono solo perche'ho appena avuto inaspettata telefonata di ben 25 min.ahahahhahha..era la futura''stagista''.. resti tra di noi..non la sentivo da 2mesi!!chissa'....mi ha alzato il morale,mi attende una sfida dura.


epperò sei CATIVO. Vieni qua in incognito e non mi saluti... un bacione


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sono imbroccolabile, ho una corazza di misoginia mista a cattiveria e un cannone moralizzatore.



eh però ci hai messo il cannone...Tebeeeeee:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sono imbroccolabile, ho una corazza di misoginia mista a cattiveria e un cannone moralizzatore.


Misognino?
Cattivo?
Cannone moralizzatore?
E pure fedele......


----------



## demoralizio (5 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh però ci hai messo il cannone...Tebeeeeee:mrgreen:



Un cannone è per sempre, almeno fino all'ultimo sbuffo


----------



## elena_ (5 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Misognino?
> Cattivo?
> Cannone moralizzatore?
> E pure fedele......


ma allora sei una masochista


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano, continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle *poche persone degne *che frequentava questo posto.


ma come ti permetti?


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma allora tu come mai non hai ripreso il vecchio nick?
> per capire


Mi sembra una domanda furba questa


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> qello che è successo ieri non c'entra nula con il nuovo e il vecchio, *solo con le dinamiche del gruppo* , del noi e del voi che aborro.
> la confidenza toglie la riverenza:mrgreen:


Verissimo.

Dinamiche studiate sui libri dell'Università, sperimentate nel corso della vita... eppure non si riesce a liberarsene. A meno che non si decida di tenersi fuori da tutto. E' una scelta comprensibile e in parte condivisibile.

 Però io resto del parere che tra sperimentare una relazione umana (di qualunque genere) e non sperimentarla, forse è meglio buttarsi e rischiare. Poi se va male si ritorna da dove si è venuti. Magari acciaccati o arrabbiati, ma con qualche elemento in più per valutare e valutarsi. Questo il mio parere.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noi e uso il plurale majestatis che mi viene dalla mia nobiltà, abbiamo ragioni di credere che ceck non sia affatto un clone di Chiara Matraini...
> Incredibile che l'utente più clonato della storia accusi un neoutente di queste cose...
> Ipocritaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano,  continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto *una *delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.



puoi anche essere piu esplicito e chiamarla col proprio nik.


nessuno si offenderebbe.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma allora tu come mai non hai ripreso il vecchio nick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




perchè se lo rivelasse scoppierebbe un casino.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?



non applaudirlo per essersi solo rischiarato la voce.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> perchè se lo rivelasse scoppierebbe un casino.


che stronzata...hanno capito pure i sassi a chi si riferisce...


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che stronzata...hanno capito pure i sassi a chi si riferisce...


Io no, ma sarà la stanchezza


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i nick e nient'altro, tutto come prima. Stesse identiche persone, stesse lotte intestine, stessa ricerca di avventure passata per ricerca di amicizia e simpatia, stesse logiche da cortile. E per giunta i peggiori del vecchio, quelli che lo rovinavano, continuano impunemente a fare i porci comodi propri nel nuovo senza colpo ferire. E nessuno reagisce. Che pena. Avessero almeno la decenza di *riprendersi i vecchi nick e dichiararsi *anziche' tentare pietosamente di "rifarsi l'imene" come avrebbe detto una delle poche persone degne che frequentava questo posto.



ti rispondo prima di leggere il resto del thread.....perchè non inizi tu?

Sei di certo un vecchio utente, quindi immagino di non aver bisogno di presentazioni per me stessa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto
> 
> è un falso mito, come l'età dell'oro al contrario
> nemmeno io c'ero nel periodo in cui, a quanto pare e viene raccontato, esplodevano i fuochi d'artificio ogni tre per due
> ...


ti assicuro che non è un falso mito...non erano fuochi di artificio: erano secchiate di letame un post si ed uno pure.....


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io no, ma sarà la stanchezza


mari'


----------



## aristocat (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mari'


Quello sì, ma l'anonimo? Non riesco a capire chi sia dei "vecchi"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quello sì, ma l'anonimo? Non riesco a capire chi sia dei "vecchi"


e nun fa niente


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quello sì, ma l'anonimo? Non riesco a capire chi sia dei "vecchi"


io credo di averlo capto, ma non vale la pena


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> 
> Dinamiche studiate sui libri dell'Università, sperimentate nel corso della vita... eppure non si riesce a liberarsene. A meno che non si decida di tenersi fuori da tutto. E' una scelta comprensibile e in parte condivisibile.
> 
> Però io resto del parere che tra sperimentare una relazione umana (di qualunque genere) e non sperimentarla, forse è meglio buttarsi e rischiare. Poi se va male si ritorna da dove si è venuti. Magari acciaccati o arrabbiati, ma con qualche elemento in più per valutare e valutarsi. *Questo il mio parere*.


del tutto rispettabile .
a me le relazioni umane interessano e molto ma al di fuori  di un forum che considero luogo dove passare piacevolmente del tempo senza coinvolgimenti personali.
è un'dea che ho sempre avuto e il passare del tempo non fa che confermarmi che , *per me*, è la scelta ideale.


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non è un falso mito...non erano fuochi di artificio: erano secchiate di letame un post si ed uno pure.....


non esageriamo....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non esageriamo....


non esagero mica....ho una collezione privata in tal senso....sai bene che io sono una che passa su tutto e che per natura non sono una litigiosa; anzi, mi hai spesso rimproverata di esser troppo indulgente e accondiscendente.....ma quelle erano proprio secchiate di letame, eh......


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non esagero mica....ho una collezione privata in tal senso....sai bene che io sono una che passa su tutto e che per natura non sono una litigiosa; anzi, mi hai spesso rimproverata di esser troppo indulgente e accondiscendente.....ma quelle erano proprio secchiate di letame, eh......


non sto dicendo che non erano secchiate di letame ma che fossero un post si e uno pure mio sembra esagerato... si sono anche scritte tante altre cose


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Settembre 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non sto dicendo che non erano secchiate di letame ma che fossero un post si e uno pure mio sembra esagerato... si sono anche scritte tante altre cose


mmmm


----------



## @lex (5 Settembre 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mmmm


ti hanno imbavagliato?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Settembre 2012)

*Ah no?*

Alla luce di quello che leggo da 48 ore su questo forum direi che ci vuole veramente una faccia di cazzo stampata nel bronzo per negare che tutto sia uguale a prima. Se non anche peggio, molto peggio. Altro che letame, qui vola il virus dell'Ebola. Tra poco ci sarà più privacy su facebook che qui ah ah ah hh ah ah ah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla luce di quello che leggo da 48 ore su questo forum direi che ci vuole veramente una faccia di cazzo stampata nel bronzo per negare che tutto sia uguale a prima. Se non anche peggio, molto peggio. Altro che letame, qui vola il virus dell'Ebola. Tra poco ci sarà più privacy su facebook che qui ah ah ah hh ah ah ah


Arrivo ora ignaro ospite ma sappi che ieri era il 17 settembre in cui si festeggia l'impressione delle Stimmate a San Francesco d'Assisi.

Perciò non vogliate, figli e fratelli miei, abbandonarvi ad una tristezza eccessiva, perché Dio, padre degli orfani vi conforterà con la sua santa consolazione. E se piangete, fratelli miei, su di voi stessi piangete e non su di lui. Noi, infatti, mentre siamo nella pienezza della nostra vita siamo nella morte, lui invece e passato dalla morte alla vita. E siate ripieni di gioia perché, prima di partirsi da noi, come un altro Giacobbe, ha benedetto tutti i suoi figli ed ha perdonato a tutti qualsiasi colpa uno abbia commesso o pensato contro di lui

Ed ora vi annuncio una grande gioia, uno straordinario miracolo.

Non si è mai udito al mondo un portento simile, fuorché nel Figlio di Dio, che è il Cristo Signore. Qualche tempo prima della sua morte, il fratello e padre nostro apparve crocifisso, portando impresse nel suo corpo le cinque piaghe, che sono veramente le stimmate di Cristo. Le mani e i piedi di lui erano trafitti come da chiodi penetrati dall'una e dall'altra parte, e avevano delle cicatrici dal colore nero dei chiodi. Il suo fianco appariva trafitto da una lancia, ed emetteva spesso gocciole di sangue. (308-309)

San Francesco in piena crisi esistenziale si era ritirato in eremitaggio sul monte della Verna, dove satana lo tentò affinchè si bannasse, gettandosi dalla rupe, ma egli tornò dai suoi frati edificato del dono delle ferite del Cristo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Alla luce di quello che leggo da 48 ore su questo forum direi che ci vuole veramente una *faccia di cazzo* stampata nel bronzo per negare che tutto sia uguale a prima. Se non anche peggio, molto peggio. Altro che letame, qui vola il virus dell'Ebola. Tra poco ci sarà più privacy su facebook che qui ah ah ah hh ah ah ah


grazie che ci hai prestato la tua :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> grazie che ci hai prestato la tua :rotfl:


Dinamiche da forum...Quibbel...guarda...:carneval::ca  rneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::ca  rneval:

[video=youtube;CfeomGmcHyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfeomGmcHyo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tebe (18 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dinamiche da forum...Quibbel...guarda...:carneval::ca  rneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::ca  rneval:
> 
> [video=youtube;CfeomGmcHyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfeomGmcHyo&feature=related[/video]



:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> grazie che ci hai prestato la tua :rotfl:


 geniale.


----------

